# My Journey



## creekrat (May 26, 2013)

Been a while since I started a thread so I figured I'd give an update.  For those of you that haven't read my previous posts, I am 30 years old and just recently started TRT due to a previous condition during puberty.  I had a vericocele which is a group of vericose veins that attach to one or both of a male's testicles.  It is parasitic and can lower the effectiveness and viability of the attached glands.  I the veins removed during puberty and the Dr.s said there could be some issues in the future.  Fast forward to last year and I had forgotten all about it until another member mentioned they had the same issue.  After feeling tired all the time and dragging ass I went to my primary Dr. and had him test me.  My total T was at 317 and my Dr. started me on 200 mg eow. I know, eow sucks because of the peaks and valleys associated with an ester such as Cypionate.  After he got my levels to what he said were elevated at 420 he went to once a month injections of 200 mg.  When he told me this new regimen i refused to accept it and sought out a Dr. or clinic that accepted my insurance.  

I found one in Tulsa which is about 90 miles from my house.  After my 2 hour consult with the Dr. and his P.A. I walked out with a script for 200 mg ew.  They did bloods and my total came back around 400 once again.  After 10 weeks my total T came back around 1000-1200.  I was a little worried that he would lower my dosage.  He asked me how I was feeling, sleeping, etc and I told him I was feeling great. His response was that my level was optimal and we'd keep it up and do bloods after another 10 weeks.  

Most of you know that I work offshore in the Gulf of Mexico in the oilfield and have to self inject.  I am at work now but will go back to the Dr. for my next set of bloods on June 6th.  As soon as I get them I'll post them up.  

For any of you that live close to Tulsa I would definitely recommend going to see Dr. Jerome Block.  I like him so much that when i move 5 hours away sometime this summer, I will continue to go to him for my treatment.  He only asks that you return every 10 weeks so the DEA doesn't get their panties in a bunch of the script.


----------



## Jada (May 26, 2013)

thats great creek that u have found a doc that listens and has helped u.


----------



## 46and2 (Oct 19, 2013)

If my blood tests indicate TRT is needed and my uro isn't receptive to a proper protocol, I am going to check him out.


----------

